# What's your favorite color, pattern and tail type?



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I was just curious what everyone's favorite colors, patterns and tail types are. Personally, I like EEHMPKs the best, my favorite color is shimmery turquoise, and I like marbles and dragon scales.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

HM Mustard Gas like the guy in my profile (Rembrandt) and this guy:









HMPK Armageddon (newest favorite)









Anything with real orange in it and dragon scales. None of that "Super" orange which is actually red. Like these guys down here; they're perfect!

















Mostly I adore striking contrasts. I don't like muddled colors much. Tail types don't matter as much but PK types are easier to care for since there is much less chance of them biting so that's always a plus lol. But I'd take them all.

Bonus fish I find attractive:


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Crowntails, rosetails and the always-classic veiltails are my favorites. I've only ever owned VTs and CTs though. A rosetail is definitely on my list of tail types to own one day.

Color-wise, I prefer bi-colors and Cambodians, basically anything with a pale body and dark fins. I'm drawn to unusual colors in general, though -- the types of colors and patterns you don't see every day. One of my CTs, which I stumbled upon at a very small local pet store, is a pink/red Cambodian with actual silver markings on his tail and a silvery sheen over his pink body. It was the weirdest color scheme I'd ever seen. Immediately knew I had to have him. I love any color combination or patterning that's outside the norm. 

I'm also a fan of pure whites or albino. White bettas are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Mustard Gas, Crown Tail! 

my boy will always be my favorite. Miss you Sardine <3


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

Some of my current favorites. :-D (All these pics are off the internet).

I love the way the purpley DT's colors blend together. But the blue/green PK is my ultimate favorite.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahh I seriously love all these bettas. I really like crowntails and I think my fav colors are red/blue combos? (Possibly because I had a betta like that lol) But I'm really starting to like doubletails. I have a pink one now, and he's such a cutie but a massive fin biter. Definitely a major problem with the big finned ones. I'd love to get a black fish though, I would name him something cool, like dagger or midnight. Knowing me though, he would probably end up with a name like marshmallow :lol:


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I love blue and black bettas or any marbled bettas.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Favorite color and pattern is definitely blue butterfly for vt, hmpk and hm. I also really love red crowntails, or any dark ct.


----------



## bettarainbow916 (Aug 10, 2017)

I love butterfly betta, my favorite ones. I have 145 butterfly half moon betta, keeping for myself, not selling them either.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love them all! Butterflies, dragons, marbles ... soooo many colours to choose from. I love chocolates, Cambodian, mustard gas, metallics. But as it happens I only have a red VT - Redrum - and a *brand new!* pineapple VT, Chai. To me there is just something magnificent about a solid red veiltail and Redrum just knows he's hot lol. As for Chai he's almost beige and with very pale yellow on his fins - something I usually don't go for or find attractive, but I felt that he wouldn't have as much a chance getting a good home as the more colourful bettas. He's really hard to photograph because he's quite camouflaged with all the tannins in the water and the plants. Sometimes I can hardly make him out unless he swims into the light.


----------

